# One for the K1W1s



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

https://www.trademe.co.nz/jobs/customer-service/call-centre/listing-1545686471.htm

(Thumb)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The NZ Coast station is a professional setup. I've had a very detailed tour. 
Slick.


----------

